# Just came home from the Pittsburgh reptile show with this young man.



## beantickler (Oct 18, 2015)

I bought this as a male Red Tegu at the Pittsburgh Reptile Show. He is super friendly so far. I have him in a 55g on zoo med cypress mulch with a 300w zoo med dual fixture 150w infared and 150w uvb 10.0. This is my first visit here and my first Tegu. Ill be reading up on this site to learn as much as I can. Let me know what you all think of him please. He is about 12 - 14 inches. What is a good price for him? I paid 175. Thanks for checking him out.


----------



## beantickler (Oct 18, 2015)

I was also wondering why I cant seem to get my humidity above 65%... I have a screen lid with towels covering most of it. I spray the mulch he is in quite a few times today and i can see the moisture in it against the glass. I am using 2 different gauges also and they read the same...


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 18, 2015)

65% is fine. You can provide moist not damp sphagnum in his hide box. 

He's beautiful and outwardly appears healthy. 250.00-300.00 would be typical.


----------



## beantickler (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok I'd say its damp... I'll let it dry out a bit. Thank you.


----------



## beantickler (Oct 23, 2015)

Geez... This forum is a ghost town... Lol


----------



## beantickler (Oct 30, 2015)

Couple new shots...


----------



## Lizardess (Nov 2, 2015)

beantickler said:


> Geez... This forum is a ghost town... Lol



Hi there,

I'm certainly no expert, but I will try to help with what I can. I have two tegus, as well as other reptiles, and have kept assorted exotics for over 15 years. The people here tend to be much friendlier than a lot of other forums that I have been on, and I prefer it here for that reason. Even when advising, no one seems to go out of their way to be a jerk. You're little beauty is going to very quickly outgrow that 55 gallon setup. Young tegus can shed up to once per week, and they are highly intelligent and inquisitive. They eat like little horses too! The general consensus is whole prey, but many keepers-unless you breed your own feeders-opt for alternatives that are less expensive. If you choose to go that route, I cannot stress enough the importance of supplements! Vitamins and calcium are important, and while many people do not take their pets to the vet unless they are clearly sick, all of my animals get an annual "well lizard check up" in addition to any visits that may be needed. Welcome to the hobby, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Can't improve on what Lizardess just said.


----------



## beantickler (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you. My tegu will only be in his 55 for at most 2 more weeks... I already have most of my materials for his new home. I'm doing an 8 by 4 by 3 plywood with front opening plexiglass. I was planning on using marine epoxy paint for interior and exterior. I plan on starting this weekend and finishing next. 

This lizzard absolutely loves my daughter so I let her name him... Lol his name is Steve. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Lizardess (Nov 3, 2015)

Awe.... That's going to be one spoiled and loved little tegu. <3


----------



## Miles Gardner (Dec 22, 2016)

He looks awesome!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bean- been a while. Photo of your red???


----------



## beantickler (Dec 22, 2016)

Lol... dont u remember my thread about this guy going psycho on me? He lunged at my 7 year Olds face and then started biting me... Wife caught wind of it and she put the foot down... Ended up selling him and now I have snibs black and white. It really was a shame cause he was really good looking to me... In the end I'm ever happier with my new guy.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Lol... dont u remember my thread about this guy going psycho on me? He lunged at my 7 year Olds face and then started biting me... Wife caught wind of it and she put the foot down... Ended up selling him and now I have snibs black and white. It really was a shame cause he was really good looking to me... In the end I'm ever happier with my new guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Oh sh$t, Bean, I do remember now. Man, have we all been through alot with our dragons.


----------

